# Hop choice for Coopers Australian Pale



## froidy (17/8/13)

Hi guys,
I am brewing a Coopers Australian Pale Ale at the moment and want to spice it up by dry hopping for Aroma.
I currently have in the fridge:
25g Cascade
25g Fuggles
50g Saaz
50g Tettnang
Any advice on which of these hops works well with this kit?
I have only hopped using Cascade and Fuggles before and was just going to try either the whole 50g Saaz or Tettnang but just thought I would suss out some recommendations first 
Cheers and beers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/13)

SAAZ for a 5min addition works great with the POR in the kit


----------



## manticle (17/8/13)

For dry hopping cascade is your best bet. I love the other saaz and tett but not as dry. Fuggles is probably a matter of taste but it's more commonly used for bittering. Cascade works anywhere.


----------



## Bridges (17/8/13)

Coopers mild I believe is bittered with POR and has saaz late. Great drop not a mild as such but probably the only light/mid strength aussie beer I'd bother with. I guess you could try one to get some idea what saaz brings to the party.


----------



## Adr_0 (17/8/13)

Bridges said:


> Coopers mild I believe is bittered with POR and has saaz late. Great drop not a mild as such but probably the only light/mid strength aussie beer I'd bother with. I guess you could try one to get some idea what saaz brings to the party.


OT...

Funny you mention that, I seem to have fond memories but a six I got recent was pretty disappointing. Maybe I've had too many 'flavour country' homebrews, but I also wonder if their bottle conditioning yeast cleans up the flavour too much? I think Rogers goes down pretty well for a mid, but the Coopers Mild has inspired me to brew my own. I do definitely have fond memories, and probably got a bad run...

Back on topic, have you got a hop bag to dry hop with? If you are adding a lot of hope they help a lot. A good rule of thumb for most hops - obviously check on this forum first - is 1g/L to start, and about 2-3 days. Taste this after 2-3 days and see if it's getting the effect you expect. Keep in mind that a carbonated beer holding a good head will let out a lot of aroma, so don't be surprised if you have a bit more coming off than your flat sample had.

If you aren't getting the effect you want after a few days (maybe a week) and after you've carbonated it you're still not happy, up it to 1.5-2g/L. 

Saaz is a popular hop for a good reason... does the trick nicely and that would be my vote, since you have it on hand.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/13)

Yes. Coopers Mild is late hopped with SAAZ and bittered with POR


----------



## manticle (17/8/13)

Late saaz in the boil is nice but you ever dry hopped with it adr?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/13)

manticle said:


> Laye saaz in the boil is nice but you ever dry hopped with it adr?


He will only do it once.

For such a great flavour and aroma hop it sure is shit to dry hpp with


----------



## froidy (17/8/13)

Adr_0 said:


> OT...
> 
> Funny you mention that, I seem to have fond memories but a six I got recent was pretty disappointing. Maybe I've had too many 'flavour country' homebrews, but I also wonder if their bottle conditioning yeast cleans up the flavour too much? I think Rogers goes down pretty well for a mid, but the Coopers Mild has inspired me to brew my own. I do definitely have fond memories, and probably got a bad run...
> 
> ...


----------



## Adr_0 (20/8/13)

manticle said:


> Late saaz in the boil is nice but you ever dry hopped with it adr?





Ducatiboy stu said:


> He will only do it once.
> 
> For such a great flavour and aroma hop it sure is shit to dry hpp with


Now that I think about it, the last time I used it was in a Czech pils. It wasn't dry-hopped but had a 0min/while cooling addition. 'twas great but a little grassy...

I'm going to take a stab and guess that it turns out a little on the freshly mown buffalo side of life? Goes to show it pays to be cautious in your g/L if you do dry hop and check here first.


----------



## manticle (20/8/13)

You got it. Lawn city.

I'm sure someone's done it successfully but I tend to leave off dry hopping with any noble. Closest I'd come would be EKG and styrians.


----------



## Yob (20/8/13)

When you get to it Manticle, my English bastard was dry hopped with styrians.


----------



## manticle (20/8/13)

Did you use fuggles in that as well? Tried it on the weekend - will post notes later tonight.

OT sorry


----------



## Pickaxe (20/8/13)

I'm trying a Csa grist and cultured yeast with motueka atm. 60 min 23 ibu, then late adds to get up to 40 ibu, 20 min, 15 min and flameout adds. Tasting good after primary week ferment, not sure how this is going to go, but will update if it works.
Drinking a basic " CSA clone" now which is great. Pale malt, wheat, carared and 35gm por at 60 min to 30 ibu. underestimated por, and take back malignant comments to por. Lovely aussie beer. Will make again, but curious to what minor changes might be good too. Isn't there a js beer that uses por bittering and a saaz for flavour/aroma?


----------



## Yob (20/8/13)

Strictly speaking, Coopers pale has sweet FA but a bittering of POR, while that isn't a bad thing for the beer it is (which I was devout on for many years) variations on that make it no longer a CPA. To be honest, I can't see why anyone would try to replicate it and the variations on a basic CPA is what led me into the minefield of hop flavours now enjoy.

Simply put, if you want a CPA then a single addition of POR is what you want... Flowers if you can get them. I do still think that both the malt Bill and the flavour are both left wanting to us, the craft brewers. Even if the malt Bill was replicated, the beer itself would do well with even a late cascade addition... Personal preferences may be at play here for me..


----------

